

Shower - nice cross browser presentation template  - mars
http://pepelsbey.github.com/shower/?full#Cover

======
Terretta
Visited this from today's most popular mobile presentation device, the iPad,
and what I assume is the first slide might as well have been a single static
JPEG.

I see from comments here the template requires keyboard control. Too bad it
can't be controlled with gestures.

~~~
DougWebb
If you take a look at the javascript, there's an event handler that looks at
different keycodes and assigns them to actions. PageUp, PageDown, Up, Down,
Left, Right, j, and k are all assigned. It should be simple to attach handlers
for mouse and gesture events too, and just call the same actions.

------
skrebbel
Took me a while to figure out that it's _only_ keyboard controlled.

How about mouse input, or at least some "please use a keyboard" thing?

------
helper
This is similar to the google io slides template:
<http://code.google.com/p/html5slides/> and demo:
[http://html5slides.googlecode.com/svn/trunk/template/index.h...](http://html5slides.googlecode.com/svn/trunk/template/index.html#1)

The html5slides supports some nice animation options.

------
k33l0r
Looks very nice. It's a shame that the project doesn't have an explicit
license attached to it (which means that I can't use it anywhere without
getting permission from the author).

------
overshard
Very nice, as someone who codes HTML all the time this is far preferable to
opening up some obscure presentation software that I use maybe once or twice a
year. From a comfort prospective this is what I'll be using from now on cause
It feels familiar.

------
mtogo
Very cool, but i really do like my back button and would appriciate it if i
could use it.

------
zerovox
Just a tip, hit esc to go to a very nice multiple slide view.

~~~
pivo
Any idea what to do on an iPad? I'm stuck on the hipster typewriter image.

~~~
mars
didnt try it on the ipad yet. doesn't it work correctly?

~~~
yoda_sl
Same issue on iPhone: just seeing the first slide I assume (the typewriter),
and tapping on it or outside does nothing.

~~~
mars
ah well, just read the readme. mobile webkit support is on the roadmap.

------
bruceboughton
Does Apple license its UI textures for use in things like this? (I'm thinking
of the gray background texture from the iPad when you hit ESC to view the
slide list).

~~~
dangrossman
1) Does a gray linen cloth background tile qualify for copyright protection?

2) This is not the exact same image as the iPad background; I looked at them
side by side. They're both dark gray linen cloth, but not the same. How would
Apple know this one was derived from the iPad's image and not from some other
photo of linen cloth?

------
avar
This would be even more fantastic if it could generate slides from something
like Markdown instead of having you write HTML manually.

~~~
blocke
I thought that too before I spent some time with a Markdown based presentation
like Landslide:

<https://github.com/adamzap/landslide>

I found myself needing to "drop down" into HTML quite often as my slides were
more complex then just the simple bullet point lists.

Markdown just didn't have the expressiveness I needed for a presentation.
Markdown would be fine for a say a word document but there is more need for
complex layout in a good presentation sometimes.

~~~
DougWebb
Inline HTML is a part of the Markdown syntax though:
<http://daringfireball.net/projects/markdown/syntax#html>

So you can use Markdown for most of the content, and HTML when you need more
complex layout control.

~~~
blocke
You're right it does and that's what I use. But something doesn't feel right
when over half my slides are using that particular feature.

------
chopsueyar
Looks good!

Thank you.

